# Am I the only person who Sarah and Raewyn nag



## chefs

Formalities: Hi My name is Derek  Registered about 2-3 weeks ago but has taken me this long to get this far, despite Sarah nagging most days.

Their profiles are probably more up to date than mine so till I spend 5 to update mine, check out there's by all means.


----------



## Raewyn

About bloody time.................... ive seen ya lurkin!!!!!   Derek's a bit slow on the uptake........and with Sarah nagging him constantly it takes him just that little bit longer. Great to have you here..........we need more kiwi's!!!


----------



## Michael Billings

Welcome aboard.  Hope you enjoy MartialTalk.

 -Michael


----------



## Baytor

Welcome aboard.


----------



## shesulsa

Hello, Chefs.  I think you'll find this is an awfully friendly spot and unlike any other martial arts discussion forum on the web.

 Have fun!


----------



## Rob Broad

Chefs if you want I can join the group of people that nag you, and I know that several others would gladly pitch in as well.  All kidding aside welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## shesulsa

Rob, shall we start a general, all-around nag thread?


----------



## Lisa

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Chefs if you want I can join the group of people that nag you, and I know that several others would gladly pitch in as well. All kidding aside welcome to Martial Talk.


Me Too!  Me Too!  I need someone else to nag, everyone else is beginning to ignore me !!!

Welcome to NagTalk...errr.... I mean Martial Talk Chef, happy posting !!


----------



## shesulsa

Nalia said:
			
		

> everyone else is beginning to ignore me


  Huh?  Did someone type something?


----------



## Lisa

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Huh? Did someone type something?


----------



## Oak Bo

Welcome aboard Derek!
  :cheers:
  :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sarah

Derek Mate...I would NEVER nag, not after that blood nose you gave me!!

About friggen time you posted, so glad you're here Danger Mouse! join in the threads, and become a member so you can have fun with us in the premium club!

Now we need to work on getting Lance on line!  :ultracool 

See ya Thursday!!


----------



## Sarah

Hey Derek you didn&#8217;t put in your profile about your superior stick fighting skills!!


----------



## Gary Crawford

FRESH MEAT!!!!!! .....just kidding,welcome to MT.You're going to have so much fun you'll wonder what you did before it.It's very addicting.I tried a 12 step program.Didn't work.


----------



## Sarah

Ah so you tried that too, the Doctors told me there was no hope....oh well will just keep chatting then!



			
				Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> It's very addicting.I tried a 12 step program.Didn't work.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Sarah said:
			
		

> Hey Derek you didnt put in your profile about your superior stick fighting skills!!



Sounds interesting


----------



## Sarah

yes, Derek didnt say but he also does Balintawak on the side!!





			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting


----------



## Rich Parsons

Sarah said:
			
		

> yes, Derek didnt say but he also does Balintawak on the side!!



Very Nice. With GM Bobby Toboada?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Sarah and Raisin nagging...i don't believe it.....however me nagging...um yea i could use another person to bug  ....you'll be glad they did nag you


----------



## Sarah

Yes his Instructor is under Bobby, when Derek gets back on line Im sure he'll full you in.



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Very Nice. With GM Bobby Toboada?


----------



## Rich Parsons

Sarah said:
			
		

> Yes his Instructor is under Bobby, when Derek gets back on line Im sure he'll full you in.



Point him the the FMA section for some reading.

 :asian:


----------



## Sarah

Derek I wish I was there last night to witness you crack Steve in the face with that weapon you call an elbow!!

Good shot buddie!!



about time someone dealt to him ......LOL


----------



## Raewyn

Sarah said:
			
		

> Derek I wish I was there last night to witness you crack Steve in the face with that weapon you call an elbow!!
> 
> Good shot buddie!!
> 
> 
> 
> about time someone dealt to him ......LOL


 Derek and his elbow........it'll be the death of us all.   Lance's broken toe,  Sarah in the nose........now our instructor in the face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah

yeah and ya wonder why Mark calls him Danger Mouse!!

If he dosent get you with his elbow, he'll get you with his stick.......


----------



## Raewyn

*EVERYBODY.................PLEASE WATCH OUT FOR DEREK'S ELBOW!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sarah

hehehehe, dont forget Sharn, he got her a good one in sparring!!

Derek Buddy you are never gonna hear the end of this!!  

_(call me a nag will you... __

__)_


----------



## Chronuss

Sarah said:
			
		

> _(call me a nag will you... __
> 
> __)_


damn....this poor fellow has to deal with you two in _person..._..he has bigger _cojonés _than Steve Irwin...and for a guy that picks up coral snakes and sticks his thumb up places where it shouldn't be....that's pretty friggin' big.


----------



## Sarah

Derek Loves our attentions, how can ya not


----------



## Chronuss

about as much as I'd love another hole in my head....:whip:


----------



## Sarah

Dont try to pretend we all know you love it Chad!!    

 

 



			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> about as much as I'd love another hole in my head....:whip:


----------



## Raewyn

Chronuss said:
			
		

> about as much as I'd love another hole in my head....:whip:


 That can be arranged!!!!   LOL


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

ha if he wasn't picked on he'd think nobody likes him....keep nagging....i like raisins and sarah's personality i think they'd be much trouble, i mean fun to hang out with in person and chad you know if you had a chance you would too


----------



## Chronuss

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> ha if he wasn't picked on he'd think nobody likes him....keep nagging....


don't listen to the short one....corner a cat...get scratched.


----------



## Sarah

not if its a sweet little kitty cat!! 





			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> don't listen to the short one....corner a cat...get scratched.


----------



## Chronuss

Sarah said:
			
		

> not if its a sweet little kitty cat!!


....methinks I don't look like Sylvester....:idunno:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> don't listen to the short one....corner a cat...get scratched.




now you know you've never scratched me, me you yes, bite me now that's another story...however scratch and i'll wack you on the nose with a magazine like a dog   bad cat bad  :whip:


----------



## Chronuss

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> now you know you've never scratched me, me you yes, bite me now that's another story...however scratch and i'll wack you on the nose with a magazine like a dog bad cat bad :whip:


and you'll just get your nose stolen again.   :redcaptur


----------



## jfarnsworth

Sarah said:
			
		

> not if its a sweet little kitty cat!!



Oh really!
I'm thinking that the 2 of you in person are different than your keyboard warrior selves! :uhyeah:  Not in a bad way though and I'm guessing Chad loves every minute being nagged.
artyon:


----------



## Chronuss

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> and I'm guessing Chad loves every minute being nagged.


...I think I'd rather slam my **** in a sliding glass door....


----------



## Raewyn

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Oh really!
> I'm thinking that the 2 of you in person are different than your keyboard warrior selves! :uhyeah:  Not in a bad way though and I'm guessing Chad loves every minute being nagged.
> artyon:


 Ummmmmmmmmm Jason..............we are worse in person!!!!!!!!!     he he he he


----------



## jfarnsworth

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...I think I'd rather slam my **** in a sliding glass door....



I'm not sure I would go quite that far. :idunno:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Raisin said:
			
		

> Ummmmmmmmmm Jason..............we are worse in person!!!!!!!!!     he he he he



Oh?  :lookie:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...I think I'd rather slam my **** in a sliding glass door....




ha, that can be arranged for you if you'd like...sarah, raisin keep picking so i can see this


----------



## someguy

Umm wlecome hmm how was this oh yeah welcome chefs
yeah I know I'm later.
So how long will this take till this thread is moved?


----------



## Sarah

What are you saying, we dont drag all threads down into the gutter do we??    Ok maybe we do.... 

 





			
				someguy said:
			
		

> Umm wlecome hmm how was this oh yeah welcome chefs
> yeah I know I'm later.
> So how long will this take till this thread is moved?


----------



## someguy

WEll it is humorous while it lasts.


----------



## Raewyn

We will keep it going for as long as possible!!!!!


----------



## chefs

Raisin said:
			
		

> About bloody time.................... ive seen ya lurkin!!!!! Derek's a bit slow on the uptake........and with Sarah nagging him constantly it takes him just that little bit longer. Great to have you here..........we need more kiwi's!!!


Raisin, your sounding real hot right now.  You aren't that person on the radio by any chance, who does more than services boats.......  You couldn't sign a photo for me on Thursday could you????


----------



## chefs

Sarah said:
			
		

> Hey Derek you didnt put in your profile about your superior stick fighting skills!!


OK will get onto that, one of these days, give or take a month or two


----------



## chefs

Yeah Bobby is comming to New Zealand in 2 weeks.  We have a 2 day training session with him on the 13th and 14th.  Can't wait.





			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Point him the the FMA section for some reading.
> 
> :asian:


----------



## chefs

Yeah that elbow is turning into a deadly weapon!  Steve wasn't too happy, if looks could kill, but he came round pretty quick.  Though I was going to get a crack in the teeth for a few second though, that or a few more nerves displayed on me....





			
				Raisin said:
			
		

> Derek and his elbow........it'll be the death of us all. Lance's broken toe, Sarah in the nose........now our instructor in the face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chefs

Even more so!



			
				Sarah said:
			
		

> not if its a sweet little kitty cat!!


----------



## chefs

Don't worry team, she's not that bad, SHE'S HOT!  We all now they only put hot people on the Radio, Oops thats TV!  But heaps of TV people come from radio so logic stands.  Just don't let Rasin slam ya to the ground.  She is very good at that, and at her most EVIL!





			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Oh? :lookie:


----------



## Raewyn

chefs said:
			
		

> Raisin, your sounding real hot right now.  You aren't that person on the radio by any chance, who does more than services boats.......  You couldn't sign a photo for me on Thursday could you????


 I can service your auxillary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Man................. why did you say that!!!!!


----------



## Raewyn

chefs said:
			
		

> Don't worry team, she's not that bad, SHE'S HOT! We all now they only put hot people on the Radio, Oops thats TV! But heaps of TV people come from radio so logic stands. Just don't let Rasin slam ya to the ground. She is very good at that, and at her most EVIL!


 


You are just too kind!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

chefs said:
			
		

> Don't worry team, she's not that bad, SHE'S HOT!  We all now they only put hot people on the Radio, Oops thats TV!  But heaps of TV people come from radio so logic stands.  Just don't let Rasin slam ya to the ground.  She is very good at that, and at her most EVIL!



So now we start to get an idea of the people we're dealing with, Huh? They have been hiding and now some truth comes out. Well let's hear some more?


----------



## jfarnsworth

chefs said:
			
		

> Just don't let Rasin slam ya to the ground.  She is very good at that, and at her most EVIL!


Most of us love contact sports! 

Evil, I don't know  :idunno:  do either of them have an evil bone in their body?  :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

chefs said:
			
		

> Yeah Bobby is comming to New Zealand in 2 weeks.  We have a 2 day training session with him on the 13th and 14th.  Can't wait.



Well, you could post a thread in the FMA section about this seminar.

Then after it is done you could give a review of it as well.

This will help others in your area or traveling to know when and where they might being to train in such seminars.

:asian:


----------



## Raewyn

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Most of us love contact sports!
> 
> Evil, I don't know :idunno: do either of them have an evil bone in their body? :rofl:


 

Only when Im pissed off!!!

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZS


----------



## Sarah

OK Derek, here it is, I said last night you wouldnt be able to get away from this one.


----------



## someguy

I'm not going to ask.  I'm going to run away.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

hum sarah, i must say i think you've been rubbing off on him   and he did this willingly which just so baffles me and he expected you not to put it on here...ha  :uhyeah:


----------



## Sarah

Me rubbing off on him....I dont think so, the only time I rub up against Derek is when I am trying to hurt him, or when he ask's real nice!   

Dont be fooled, he's a dodgy little character at the best of times!!  

 





			
				FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> hum sarah, i must say i think you've been rubbing off on him  and he did this willingly which just so baffles me and he expected you not to put it on here...ha :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

Belated Welcome Derek 

I've been offline for a few weeks and have much to make up it seems. 

Good to meet you~!


~Tess


----------



## Raewyn

someguy said:
			
		

> I'm not going to ask. I'm going to run away.


 

i think that would be a good idea!!!


----------



## Homy

Ahhhkk mein eyeballz...zeee arrr bleeding

truely shocking picture there buddy...i might have been able to save you from the "nagging"
but now.....no way strange nipple guy..your on your own

*homy runs screaming from the forum


----------



## Sarah

OMG, when did you get your butt on here.......did I miss something!

Now none of the ladies are safe. Well here he is girls, we will have to retreat to the LLR to talk about him now.   

 




			
				Homy said:
			
		

> Ahhhkk mein eyeballz...zeee arrr bleeding
> 
> truely shocking picture there buddy...i might have been able to save you from the "nagging"
> but now.....no way strange nipple guy..your on your own
> 
> *homy runs screaming from the forum


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Sarah said:
			
		

> OMG, when did you get your butt on here.......did I miss something!
> 
> Now none of the ladies are safe. Well here he is girls, we will have to retreat to the LLR to talk about him now.




he hasn't stumbled across the post about him that we want him fed ex to the states yet has he...ut oh i thinks i'm blushing now   :angel:


----------



## shesulsa

Greetings, Homy, and welcome to Martial Talk.

 Please have a bigger look around, enjoy your stay and avoid the LLR at all costs.  Any male going near it will automatically self-destruct in five seconds.

 Happy posting!
_
 *fresh meat - heh heh heh heh heh*_


----------



## Homy

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> he hasn't stumbled across the post about him that we want him fed ex to the states yet has he...ut oh i thinks i'm blushing now :angel:


Busted....hahaha
you may have to steal me..steve(my instructor) wont even let me leave the north island..let alone the country..

*homy waves to the gathered crowd...winking slyly at the ladies


----------



## shesulsa

oh lord...


----------



## Seig

While I am sure you have been having fun, bring it back onto the _original_ topic.

Seig
MT Ops Admin


----------



## Sarah

Ok the original topic was saying hello to Derek and now to Homy........

So glad to have more IMA people on board. Derek dont forget to go and check out the FMA section and Homy check out the Grapling stuff, there is some great info to be found!

Happy posting guys


_oh boy....what have I started??_


----------



## chefs

****!  What about THAT guy!





			
				Sarah said:
			
		

> OK Derek, here it is, I said last night you wouldnt be able to get away from this one.


----------



## chefs

Fella, nice work, your on board, and a lot more regular like that me 

Not being able to leave the North Island.  That must make holidays real hard.  Where do you go?  Morrinsville? TA? Sunny Raglan???




			
				Homy said:
			
		

> Busted....hahaha
> you may have to steal me..steve(my instructor) wont even let me leave the north island..let alone the country..
> 
> *homy waves to the gathered crowd...winking slyly at the ladies


----------



## *sic

and here was me having to sign up to see homys net pron...lol, Dan so hot right now, Dan.. now it seems there is a few IMA people on here..and a shizzle load of topics and info hmm.. not enough time to read it all


----------



## Sarah

my god....not another IMA BB!!   Jeez we are out numbered!

Maybe I should sneak some photos of you on here aye!!




			
				*sic said:
			
		

> and here was me having to sign up to see homys net pron...lol, Dan so hot right now, Dan.. now it seems there is a few IMA people on here..and a shizzle load of topics and info hmm.. not enough time to read it all


----------



## Homy

Sarah said:
			
		

> my god....not another IMA BB!! Jeez we are out numbered!
> 
> Maybe I should sneak some photos of you on here aye!!


dam lucky i cant post pics...or there'd be trouble..

pic of *sic being arrested..lol
pic of *sic riding Aether (Adam..yes hes here too)while he is being sick in the garden...dam dodgy seafood...nothing to do with alcohol consumption..nothing at all 
pic of Homys car....just coz

Yeah more IMA BB's..hmm wonder if i should give Reid a call...he's a geek to you know(but i didn't call him geek)


----------



## Sarah

well, well Homy, thinking you should email me some photos to post.... 

And I knew Adam was here....I can be a sneaky Ninja too!




			
				Homy said:
			
		

> dam lucky i cant post pics...or there'd be trouble..
> 
> pic of *sic being arrested..lol
> pic of *sic riding Aether (Adam..yes hes here too)while he is being sick in the garden...dam dodgy seafood...nothing to do with alcohol consumption..nothing at all
> pic of Homys car....just coz
> 
> Yeah more IMA BB's..hmm wonder if i should give Reid a call...he's a geek to you know(but i didn't call him geek)


----------



## Raewyn

Hey Hey Adam..............how you doin!!!!!!    Thought you could hide from us aye!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chefs

Rock on!  I'm with you Homy.  Lucky I'm too lazy to take photos and post them... ...or

... or

... or

Mudda Sic I don't know!



			
				Homy said:
			
		

> dam lucky i cant post pics...or there'd be trouble..
> 
> pic of *sic being arrested..lol
> pic of *sic riding Aether (Adam..yes hes here too)while he is being sick in the garden...dam dodgy seafood...nothing to do with alcohol consumption..nothing at all
> pic of Homys car....just coz
> 
> Yeah more IMA BB's..hmm wonder if i should give Reid a call...he's a geek to you know(but i didn't call him geek)


----------



## Homy

chefs said:
			
		

> Not being able to leave the North Island. That must make holidays real hard. Where do you go? Morrinsville? TA? Sunny Raglan???


yeah when we were down in Chrictchurch for that comp mince faught in i commented on how great ChCh was...and how i'd like to live there...steve gave me the "NO..your now allowd...unless we move the whole club down there"
...so everyone ready to pack..?
H-town sux


----------



## Sarah

IMA Christchurch aye.....hrm....sounds good!    

 



			
				Homy said:
			
		

> yeah when we were down in Chrictchurch for that comp mince faught in i commented on how great ChCh was...and how i'd like to live there...steve gave me the "NO..your now allowd...unless we move the whole club down there"
> 
> ...so everyone ready to pack..?
> H-town sux


----------



## chefs

Rock on Christchurch.  Could easily live there for a couple of years.





			
				Sarah said:
			
		

> IMA Christchurch aye.....hrm....sounds good!


----------

